# High reps VS Low Reps



## Jaysonl1424 (May 8, 2005)

alright i we all understand that high reps when lifting shapes your muscles alot better than low reps.. and low reps help u pack on size and strenght.. But do you think it is possible to combined them both into your work out... (Would it be effective)  like this... example: Do bench with barbell low reps to start... Then do a nother one with Dunbells with high reps.. U think this would be a waste of time or should u just focus on one thing weather u want size or definition.


----------



## gregdiesel (May 8, 2005)

you could rotate your routine, do 4 weeks one way then 4 the other.  Other than 1RM on flat bench I try never to do less than 6 reps and not more than 12 except for a final "pump" set.


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (May 8, 2005)

alright thanks broo...


----------



## ORACLE (May 9, 2005)

I always work heavy so i normally do low reps.  But i don't see any disadvantages to mixing it up.


----------



## TexasCreed (May 9, 2005)

good point oracle, when doing curls, i usually start off with heavier low reps, and then switch it to light curls and higher reps. seem to work well for me.


----------



## ORACLE (May 9, 2005)

TexasCreed said:
			
		

> good point oracle



This is the nicest thing tex has said to me since i've been here lol


----------



## imdaman1 (May 9, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> This is the nicest thing tex has said to me since i've been here lol



I think its a shitty point and you're a damn jackass for posting it.


----------



## big o (May 9, 2005)

MOnday heavy bench or whatever and Thursday's high reps.....I can't see why you couldn't do it that way as long as you eat correctly....


----------



## pincrusher (May 10, 2005)

mjy experience has been that i go really heavy for 3-4 weeks at a time then switch to light weight & high reps for a few weeks to allow my body to recover. high reps will not stimulate the muscles properly to create alot of new growth but going heavy all the time will burn out the muscles.
i will also use high reps sets as warm up sets for my workouts cause it will get the blood pumping and flowing into the muscle to get it ready for my heavy workout.


----------



## Robin Hood (May 10, 2005)

I use dissipline, and it works like a charm...ie, i do 10 reps with "x" lbs, then i do another 10 reps, but this time i add more weight....then, i add MORE weight and STILL do 10 reps...I carry on like this till i am below 6 reps...Once i reach ie 5 reps, i remove my last added weight and push for whatever i can get ( ie 6 or higher )...Then i stop..By using this technique, you actually do MORE than you are suppose to, thereby you are growing bigger.....[ or should i say, this works for me..If you look at my pic here---> http://www.anasci.org/vB/attachment.php?attachmentid=738 this is what i have achieved in just 4 and half months of gyming]


----------



## LITTLEME (May 10, 2005)

I Push As Much As I Can For 8-10 Reps. I Just Don't Feel Like I Don't Get The Pumps From Doing Low Weight And High Reps. Every Few Weeks I Like To Take A Week Or Two And Stack On The Weight And Squeeze Out 4 Or 5 Reps. Thats When I Get The Best Pumps. But I Know That Will Burn Me Out Fast.


----------

